# Dorian the kitty is sick AGAIN...



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm not active on any cat forums at the moment, so you folks get to hear about my poor kitty again. If you remember, earlier this year he had a major health scare where his kidneys failed and he had to be hospitalized for a while. Well, after an arduous few weeks of followup care, he fully recovered and has been his usual happy, playful, demanding self. He was even starting to broker a truce with Cleo (he's buddies with Archie already, but Cleo's still a little too young and wild for his tastes).

Well, earlier this week it started to seem like something was off. Nothing serious, just not quite eating as much as usual and a few accidents outside his litter box (which are sometimes a sign he's not feeling well and sometimes just his box not being pristine enough for his liking). So we made a vet appointment for this weekend, since he's due for his annual checkup anyway.

Today, though, it's clear that things have really gone downhill. He's acting the way he did in the days before we got the kidney failure diagnosis. Camping out over his water bowl, meowing pathetically for no apparent reason, sitting on the edge of his top-loading litter box for long periods of time. When I pick him up he feels too light, like he's been losing weight and I hadn't noticed. I panicked and wanted to take him to the emergency vet, but he's my husband's cat first and foremost (their relationship predates me by about a year), and my husband thinks he's OK to wait until the morning and see his regular vet first thing.

Anyway, I'm worried. We have pet insurance for Dorian now, but if it's kidney failure again then I'm sure they won't cover it since it'll be pre-existing. After the last big scare we discussed what we'd do if it happened again, and we decided we wouldn't keep paying thousands if it was a chronic issue (edit: plus I hated how absolutely miserable he was last time). So I'm concerned this could wind up being the end for him if it's a repeat issue and he doesn't turn around quickly.

This cat's had a lot of maladies in the short time I've known him, but in between those he's such a fabulous cat. I do tend to over-react to the pets being sick (I never take myself to the doctor, but call the vet at the slightest odd behavior from the dogs or cat...go figure), so hopefully it's just something minor. Sigh...

Just had to tell someone. You guys were really understanding last time and helped point me in the right direction. Thank you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thinking of you and Dorian and hoping he will be okay. It's so distressing when they're not well 

Are you guys moving soon?


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sorry about your kitty. It's rough when kitties don't feel well because they wait so long to show symptoms. I sometimes find it harder to reconginize when my cats aren't on par than I do telling my dogs aren't. 


Our NOT happy ending to our kitty with UTI issues...

About 3 years ago we had an orange male cat who had urinary track issues. He was only 2 years old and all of a sudden one day he got very sick. We went to the vet and she was able to unblock his bladder and we tried antibiotics and changing his food. In a couple of weeks he was blocked again. Back to the vet and she was able to unblock him pretty easy again and back home with more TLC. When he blocked for the third time in about a month's time we decided enough was enough. We talked about surgery but the vet felt that his issue was most probably genetic and for his type of surgery it was a very long painful recovery period and not guaranteed to work. We decided the best thing was to go ahead and put him down. 

It was hard but I still feel we made the right choice. We'd tried all the least invasive treatments and the more invasive treatments wouldn't have been fair to any of us. 

I hope you can get your kitty back on a road to good health but cats and urinary issues just don't usually get along well.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Thinking of you and Dorian and hoping he will be okay. It's so distressing when they're not well
> 
> Are you guys moving soon?


We're working on the move. We keep getting close on job offers and then something falls through (the one firm that kicked this all off for the husband keeps telling him to check back in a month, since they're waiting for enough projects come in for them to need him...ugh). So we're still planning to move, but we're not sure exactly when anymore.

It's a little frustrating, but it's one less thing to be stressing about (especially for the cat...he's done fine with the two moves he's had so far, but it's a stressful thing for an indoor kitty).


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

itzmeigh said:


> I'm sorry about your kitty. It's rough when kitties don't feel well because they wait so long to show symptoms. I sometimes find it harder to reconginize when my cats aren't on par than I do telling my dogs aren't.
> 
> 
> Our NOT happy ending to our kitty with UTI issues...
> ...


Sorry about your cat. 

The vet did say last time that it was hard for them to tell whether this would be a chronic, degenerative thing or not. Basically we had to wait and see whether it recurred, and then we would know whether it was a one-time issue or something that's unlikely to ever really get better. When he recovered completely I thought we were in the clear, but now of course I'm not so sure...

I'm hoping it's something other than his urinary tract/kidneys, and it'll turn out there's nothing to worry over. Cats are so hard to read on this stuff.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

So unfortunately Dorian has gone into kidney failure, and since we first noticed symptoms he's declined at a pretty shocking rate. Two weeks ago we thought we'd have months left with him yet, but it's become clear that won't happen. Tomorrow afternoon the dogs are going to a petsitter so that the vet can come to our home and put poor Dorian to sleep. It's nice that she's able to do a home visit for this, as he would have been very stressed at the vet's office.

It's an odd feeling...we know it's coming but the kitty and the dogs don't. I almost wonder what Archie and Cleo will think when they come home tomorrow night and the cat is just gone.

I suppose it's both good and tragic that animals don't really know how to say goodbye.

Anyway, just updating in case anyone wondered. Thanks!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, lisasgirl  In such a sad circumstance, at least Dorian can pass peacefully at home, surrounded by love. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry! It's nice though that he will go peacefully, and in a loving surrounding. Godspeed Dorian.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry! What a compassionate vet and what a loving last kindness from you for Dorian. I hate when our failing pets have to suffer any final anxieties. I know how hard this is. Hugs from Houston.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You have put much thought and kindness into how to manage Dorian's last day so that it will not be a stress to him or your dogs. 

I know it will be a difficult day for you all, but bless you for making sure he is not stressed at the end.

My prayers are with you. 

Cathy


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry you are facing this...my heart breaks every time I read about a member here on PFgoing thru this...

Would it be possible for your dogs to be there? Just something to think about...when we had to put our dog down a couple years ago, we had to take her to the vet. For months, our cat kept looking for her every time we came home. After reading lots of posts about these situations, I hope next time we face the situation we can all be present. I think animals have their own way of saying goodbye, or at least knowing what happened and moving on.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

So sorry that you have to go through this :-(


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> So unfortunately Dorian has gone into kidney failure, and since we first noticed symptoms he's declined at a pretty shocking rate. Two weeks ago we thought we'd have months left with him yet, but it's become clear that won't happen. Tomorrow afternoon the dogs are going to a petsitter so that the vet can come to our home and put poor Dorian to sleep. It's nice that she's able to do a home visit for this, as he would have been very stressed at the vet's office.
> 
> It's an odd feeling...we know it's coming but the kitty and the dogs don't. I almost wonder what Archie and Cleo will think when they come home tomorrow night and the cat is just gone.
> 
> ...




Oh, I'm so sorry for you and Dorian. It's always so hard when we have to say our last goodbyes. :-(
My prayers are with you.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been thinking about you these last few days.

Gentle hugs sent your way.

Cathy & Poppy


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies. It's been a difficult few days. Our apartment isn't very big and he was an indoor-only cat, so I keep expecting to see him everywhere. An odd feeling. 

I suppose it's just the way of things. Thanks for your sympathy and your help, as always. You're a wonderful community of people. :love2:


----------

